# Favorite Händel opera/oratorio



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have several of GF Handel's operas and oratorios, but I'm still hungry for more. I won't say which ones I have so the recommendations aren't influenced by that. Both oratorios and operas can be in the list. Thanks!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

My favorite in the _Messiah_... but other favorites include:














































and then there's Solomon, Saul, Giulio Cesare...


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

For the Oratorios

Acis and Gslatea
Judas Maccabaeus
Semele
Saul
Israel in Egypt

And Operas
Giulio Ceasare
Tamerlano
Alcina
Serse

I did not forget Messiah; I just do not place it in his top tier.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I almost missed this thread. Excellent suggestions above. I can suggest three well worth acquiring items on DVD/Blu-ray as follows for starters. You can also find sample clips on youtube for these productions. You can't go wrong with Mr Handel!

_Acis & Galatea_ under Christopher Hogwood










_Giulio Cesare in Egitto_ under William Christie










_Semele_ under William Christie


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

At this point, Messiah would have to be my favorite seeing as how it is the only one I'm pretty familiar with. But I've recently realized what an absolute treasure trove of Handel opera/oratorio music there is. I've listened to some of it in the past week and it's just brilliant. With the fact that there are 60 to 70+ operas/oratorios, i'd say it will be many, many years before I could truly choose my favorites.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I like Gardiner's recording of Handel's Solomon, and Minkowski's recording of Handel's Hercules.

Both great operas.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Solomon along with Israel in Egypt are actually the first 2 that I'm jumping into. I'm really enjoying Solomon so far. I've got the Paul McCreesh version. So much good music!! (Bless'd the day!)


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

1. Alcina
2. Theodora (heck...both leads die at the end - Damn Valens...
3. Giulio Cesare
4. Il Trionfo del Tempo e del Disinganno

These are the 4 that I like the most. Two operas, Two oratorios.


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

I love Acis & Galathea. I have an excellent recording by the Dunedin Consort and players directed by John Butt!









I also own two or three of the cantatas discs on Glossa, I'm definetly checking out Apollo e Dafne.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Rinaldo Rinaldo Rinaldo Rinaldo Rinaldo RINALDO!!!! It's my favorite opera if you couldn't tell.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

Stargazer said:


> Rinaldo Rinaldo Rinaldo Rinaldo Rinaldo RINALDO!!!! It's my favorite opera if you couldn't tell.


Oh, I do like Handel's Rinaldo too, but since I'm Canadian...Flyers Zac *Rinaldo* throwing haymakers is absolute MUSIC. ~evil grin~ Hey...hockey runs in our blood. 






Crombeen got SMOKED!!!

I believe this aria pretty much describes it. Sulla Ruota di Fortuna - On the Wheel of Fortune.

Crombeen got RUN OVER by Rinaldo. Bad turn of the "wheel of fortune". Shoulda gotten off.






Yeah...Hockey and Baroque Music sort of a weird combination...but then my tastes have always run to the weird.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am really confused about this Handel opera vs oratorio thing. Specifically, what is Hercules? Opera or oratorio?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I am really confused about this Handel opera vs oratorio thing. Specifically, what is Hercules? Opera or oratorio?


As far as I can read O.P you can choose whatever you like, so I am going with:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> As far as I can read O.P you can choose whatever you like, so I am going with:


I can't say what my favorite Handle opera is, but certainly Messiah is my favorite of his oratorios, but I am still confused about Hercules.

Here is my favorite Messiah:


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Florestan said:


> I am really confused about this Handel opera vs oratorio thing. Specifically, what is Hercules? Opera or oratorio?


It was written as an Oratorio, as was Semele (but both have been performed as operas) Both are unusual in that the subject matter is mythological where as most of Händel's Oratoroios are biblical based. However, many of the oratorios would be suitable for stage as well as concert productions. IMO.


----------

